

IPhone vs. Android Re-sale Values - danielrm26
http://danielmiessler.com/blog/another-data-point-in-the-iphone-vs-android-debate-re-sale-values

======
_pi
Market forces. This just proves people are more willing to pay of an iPhone
for whatever reason, compared to a Droid phone. Arguing the reason is X
(quality or it being the better phone) is pretty useless based on this data.

------
sriram_sun
Thanks for the research! I'll be looking into the used Android market very
seriously.

